# RCI resorts on Kauai for families?



## JulieAB (Sep 24, 2015)

We're going to the big island next fall (kings land) and want to add a second week in Kauai.  We want a 2 bedroom and will be 4 adults, an 11 yo boy, and a 6 yo girl (a pull out couch works just fine for a 3rd bed).  We'll mostly do beaches with some site-seeing.  

Any RCI resorts you'd recommend?  I've seen Lawai and Shearwater mentioned a lot.  Our priorities in order are probably location (proximity to sites and beaches), proximity to nearby beach, pool, and view.  While having nice views are great after the kids go to bed, we'll mostly be out of the unit every day.  I'm not familiar with the areas near either of these resorts at all.

I'm also wondering the likelihood of getting a 2 bedroom at certain resorts in this stage of the game, if I've missed bulk deposits, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2015)

I would start by looking at the TUG Ratings and Reviews for Kauai:

http://www.tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Hawaii | Kauai&area=3&group=18


----------



## BevL (Sep 24, 2015)

I've only been to Kauai once, so far from the expert many others are.  with kids that age, I'd be trying to stay at the south end, in the Poipu area.  Beautiful beach with some protect pools and such.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been looking at the reviews, but it seems such a toss up.  I think staying in the middle (not princeville) would be best. But none of the resorts stand out.  Lawai would probably be the most ideal, but I'm afraid of being forced into a noisy hot unit.


----------



## BevL (Sep 24, 2015)

We stayed at Wyndham Beach Villas. You won't get an oceanfront unit, but it's a nice resort, very central.  We specifically chose it as we wanted to be able to explore Kauai completely.

Again, it's not Hyatt or Marriott experience, but the beach there is nice, walkable, not swimmable.  Units are large and clean.  Staff was very accommodating.  

Alii Kai is a little further north.  It's well spoken of here on TUG as well, I believe.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 24, 2015)

There are many nice RCI resorts on Kauai. Denise is right...check out TUG reviews first. For starter, I will also add Diamond's The Point at Poipu to the list (Lawai, Shearwater, etc).


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 24, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> We're going to the big island next fall (kings land) and want to add a second week in Kauai.  . . .


Aloha
I might be able to extract some relevant data from my history database if you provide the date ranges you are interested in.
Jack


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 24, 2015)

Check ins either 9/17/16 or 10/1/16.  Some of the resorts had few reviews, if any, so it made me think exchanges are few and far between, like Alii Kai?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2015)

Ali'i Kai is in Princeville - so not centrally located.  

Also - ALL the Princeville resorts are up on a bluff - not on the beach.

I would call "central" the area from Kapa'a to Koloa/Poipu:


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 24, 2015)

Well, I just got a match for Kauai Beach villas. But if the beach isn't even swimmable, I'm thinking I should take that one off the list?

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> Well, I just got a match for Kauai Beach villas. But if the beach isn't even swimmable, I'm thinking I should take that one off the list?
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk



We own 7 weeks here are really love it - but we own ocean front.

If you want to do serious swimming, it's not a good location, because there is no protective reef.  If you want to wade and splash around, and boogie board it is fine.  We see surfers here often, too.

If you have little kids, little ones love playing in this little lagoon where this stream flows into the ocean.






KBV is on the same property with an upscale hotel with really nice pools, sand bottom pool, big slide, etc:






Sand bottom pool (wading pool)






Slide:






Resort:


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh, that might be perfect then! I guess I didn't realize people define "swimming" different. Lol We boogie board and go in to our shoulders sometimes, but just bob around with the waves mostly. 

How do you think the unit would be? I think I've read that the units get hot and stuffy for exchangers?

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> Oh, that might be perfect then! I guess I didn't realize people define "swimming" different. Lol We boogie board and go in to our shoulders sometimes, but just bob around with the waves mostly.
> 
> How do you think the unit would be? I think I've read that the units get hot and stuffy for exchangers?
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk



They have new AC units in the bedroom windows - all units.  Depending on the weather, you may need to use them.  When it's hot, we shut everything up and crank them up.

Swimming:  Directly in front of the resort it is rocky, if you cross the little stream in my picture, it's sandy on the other side.  The little stream is right at the corner of the resort.  Depending on the weather and the currents, sometimes the surf is high.

They serve casual food and drinks at the Pool Bar by the sand pool/slide pool, and it's a reasonable place to eat when you don't want to drive or cook.  (By Hawaii standards)

There is also a restaurant, and lounge in the hotel, and a gift shop/convenience store.

Tuesday:  About 4:00 - free Hula/music show by the pool (professional)

Wednesday night:  South Pacific Show (for a fee)

Friday or Saturday - expensive fancy buffet


----------



## slip (Sep 24, 2015)

I think KBV would be a great choice. On your first trip to Kauai you want to
Check out the island and other beaches anyway so the beach not being fully
Swimmable won't be an issue. The location on the island is great too.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 24, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> Check ins either 9/17/16 or 10/1/16.  Some of the resorts had few reviews, if any, so it made me think exchanges are few and far between, like Alii Kai?


Aloha,
I have been screen scraping RCI data and parsing it into a sortable / filterable excel file for many years.  I have over 70,000 rows of data.  Since my collection criteria and frequency vary considerably over time, nothing can be concluded about the lack of availability.    The only availability that I ever see is what is left over after all ongoing searches have been satisfied.
The list below contains Saturday check in for weeks 38 and 40 for the years 2014, 2015 and 2016.    More than zero, but not much.  To make it slightly easier to read, I capitalized the entire resort name for matches for 2014 and 2015.
I played with search and filtering criteria to include Friday and Sunday for the same weeks and years.  I excluded results whose lead time exceeded 370 days.  I’m not pasting that list in, but in general, if you start your ongoing search immediately with very specific date and size criteria, my guess is that you will have a match within a month.  (Note:  October 2016 PAHIO availability has not arrived in RCI yet.  PAHIO resorts are the Wyndham resorts on Kauai).  
We own at Kauai Beach Villas.  It is a good match (perhaps not the very best) for what you seem to be looking for.
Jack
RCI# | | | Resort | | | Date / Time of Data Collection | | |  | | | Unit type | | | TPUs | | | check in sortable | | | day | | | days lead time
0495 | | | SWEETWATER AT KAUAI | | | 8/19/15 14:35 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 22 | | | 9/19/2015 | | | Saturday | | | 30
0495 | | | SWEETWATER AT KAUAI | | | 9/5/15 13:55 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 15 | | | 9/19/2015 | | | Saturday | | | 13
3031 | | | BALI HAI | | | 4/20/14 13:12 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 32 | | | 9/20/2014 | | | Saturday | | | 152
3031 | | | BALI HAI | | | 4/20/14 13:12 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 26 | | | 10/4/2014 | | | Saturday | | | 166
3031 | | | Bali Hai | | | 9/15/15 18:05 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 35 | | | 9/17/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 367
3031 | | | Bali Hai | | | 9/17/15 11:20 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 35 | | | 9/17/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 366
3031 | | | Bali Hai | | | 9/18/15 15:49 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 35 | | | 9/17/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 364
3031 | | | Bali Hai | | | 9/21/15 19:53 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 35 | | | 9/17/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 361
3031 | | | Bali Hai | | | 9/23/15 15:55 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 35 | | | 9/17/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 359
3682 | | | The Point at Poipu | | | 3/15/15 10:01 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 30 | | | 9/17/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 552
3682 | | | The Point at Poipu | | | 3/15/15 10:01 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 30 | | | 10/1/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 566
3682 | | | The Point at Poipu | | | 3/2/15 10:07 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 27 | | | 9/17/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 565
3682 | | | The Point at Poipu | | | 3/2/15 10:07 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 27 | | | 10/1/2016 | | | Saturday | | | 579
5080 | | | LAWAI BEACH RESORT | | | 5/22/15 16:27 | | |  | | | 2 Bedrooms | | | 28 | | | 9/19/2015 | | | Saturday | | | 119


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 25, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> . . .  Some of the resorts had few reviews, if any, so it made me think exchanges are few and far between, like Alii Kai?


I see some Alii Kai availability in my data.  However, the lead times are either between 450 and 600 days or less than 45 days.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Jack!  She got a match for KBV.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 25, 2015)

Just wanted to add my two cents for KBV. The resort is great to use as a basecamp for exploring the island. The units are comfortable without being over-the-top, but feel "homey."  The several pools at the hotel next door also include a waterslide and kiddie pool. And if you want saltwater swimming for the kids, head just up the coast to Lydgate Park. All very convenient.  Best of all, you're only a few minutes from the airport, shopping, grocery stores, Costco, and such. Hard to beat that kind of convenience.

And full disclosure, yes, I also own there.  In fact, I've sold the rest of my timeshares, and KBV is the only one I keep.  I've never exchanged it, preferring to stay there.  It's great, for everything it is, and isn't.

Dave


----------



## BevL (Sep 25, 2015)

BevL said:


> Alii Kai is a little further north.  It's well spoken of here on TUG as well, I believe.





DeniseM said:


> Ali'i Kai is in Princeville - so not centrally located.



Moot point but I got confused with Pono Kai, which is in Kapaa, I believe, and has been recommended on the boards.  But sounds like the OP got her exchange.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 25, 2015)

What about Pono Kai?  Recent tug reviews look like you can get ocean views as exchangers?  Though some reviews are scary with poor wifi and old units?  How is the beach there?

Point at Poipu -- reviews say there's construction through 2016 and units are noisy? How's the beach there?

I threw back the KBV because it was a friday checkin and I'm still unsure about the resort (motorcross noise in tug database but not in RCI?).  Though it seems like it might be the best of all the options -- no resort really stands out, which surprises me.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 25, 2015)

The top 3 resorts on Kauai are the Marriotts, and the Westin - but all 3 are in II.

As an exchanger, I would not expect to get Ocean Front anywhere in Hawaii.  That's just not the norm.

There is an area near KBV where a few people ride motorcycles, but I think they only do it on Saturday, and it isn't a big thing at all - maybe a distant buzz for a short amount of time.  Our favorite unit is on the end of the building near that area, and it's hardly noticeable.

The Pono Kai really doesn't have a beach - it has a low sea wall, and then shallow mud flats beyond the wall.  At one end there is a beach area, but I have never seen anyone in the water there.  I think it's really shallow.  It is right in the middle of Kapa'a and right on the walking path.  






It has a small pool:


----------



## slip (Sep 25, 2015)

The Pono Kai is my favorite resort. PM me if you have any questions. I have
Current videos of a few units. In the fall getting a good ocean view unit is a
Possibility but go not expecting it. I have seen people in the water all the time
While I'm there. It actually gets deep pretty quickly in Front of the C and D 
Buildings. There are rip currents there and I don't do anything more than thigh
Deep myself. I go to Anini most of the time.DW and I love snorkeling there.
But like KBV, it is a beautiful spot to have a great view.

We like being in Kapaa. We walk to restruants and shops all the time. At KBV
You will have to drive. Judging by your reaction to the pictures that Denise
Posted of KBV, I think you maybe disappointed with the Pono Kai.


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 25, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> . .
> I threw back the KBV because it was a friday checkin and I'm still unsure about the resort (motorcross noise in tug database but not in RCI?).  Though it seems like it might be the best of all the options -- no resort really stands out, which surprises me.



I though it might be useful to repeat a bit from my previous arcane posting:
in general, if you start your ongoing search immediately with very specific date and size criteria, my guess is that you will have a match within a month.  (Note:  October 2016 PAHIO availability has not arrived in RCI yet.  PAHIO resorts are the Wyndham resorts on Kauai).


----------



## jacknsara (Sep 26, 2015)

One advantage that KBV has over just about all other timeshares on Kauai is its combination of central location and seclusion.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...1s0x7c071e805e22b637:0xf50921e8f7452248?hl=en
The only night time noises from the county land / track next door are people camping at the beach.  Even if you get a unit facing that facility, the noise from people riding their ATVs or other vehicles only happens in the daytime.  It won't bother your sleep unless you were planning to nap during the afternoon.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 26, 2015)

JulieAB said:


> Point at Poipu -- reviews say there's construction through 2016 and units are noisy? How's the beach there?



Point at Poipu is definitely our favorite, even with the construction. There's 10 buildings, and they're working on one building at a time to strip off the stucco, redo the roof, and renovate the interior. We've been there 3 times since the project started, and the noise and inconvenience were minimal. Seven of the buildings are done now.

As you can see from this picture, there is no beach in front of the resort. 






However, there is a great pool with a sandy beach:






If you like to lay on a beach, it's a short walk to the Grand Hyatt next door (not good for swimming, though):






Or you may want to walk/drive 0.8 miles to Poipu Beach Park, which is excellent for sun bathing, swimming, snorkeling, picnicking, etc.






I don't miss having a beach in front on the resort because my favorite activity is to sit on the lanai with a mai tai, and gaze dreamily at the waves crashing on the rocks:






Thanks to the others who posted pictures. Words just can't describe the beauty of Kauai.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 26, 2015)

thank you jacknsara.  I have KBV and pono kai on my search and unchecked boxes at the bottom in hopes of picking up a saturday checkin to match my other week.

  I just remembered I have a couple free hyatt nights.  That might be fun (or annoying to keep moving around).


----------

